# Can I save the Camera Profile as part of a Preset



## Jknights (Feb 19, 2015)

I am trying to simplify my IR processing workflow.

As part of that process I want to be able to apply a camera profile (R&Bchannel swap) and a range of settings as a Develop Preset.
I can do this successfully for the Develop settings for all parts except the Camera Profile.   

Can anyone suggest a way to save this step e.g. apply Camera Profile = Swap Red and Blue Channels, into a Preset.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 19, 2015)

Select an image in Develop, reset it so that all settings are at neutral, then make whatever range of develop settings to want to include in the preset, then in the Camera Calibration panel select the desired camera profile. Then click on the + sign on the Presets header to create a new preset, in the resulting dialog type the new preset name, select all the settings that you want included, and make sure you select "Calibration" at the bottom right (that will pick up the camera profile). Click Create and you're done.


----------



## Jknights (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Jim.  You are a star.


----------

